# Cat and Mouse



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

YouTube - Cat and Mouse

Sorry about the horrible quality, but I just thought this was hilarious. Read the video info for more about it. XD

Anyways, after playing with it for about half an hour, she finally settled into eating it. Maybe I should start breeding mice? haha.

Hmmmm... 

http://www.americanrodent.com/mice.html

*saves link for another day.* XD


----------

